# Any experience with Mongoose Sabrosa?



## hhumbert (May 22, 2007)

I got antsy and pulled the trigger on a 08 Sabrosa 3x9 as I thought it would be a good sort of all rounder....now I'm getting 2nd thoughts and the bikes not even here.It's for jaunts around the neighborhood and hopefully riding to work.Any feedback about my choice?


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

Looks like a solid all-arounder. What kind of brakes does it have? I have basically the same setup for my 08 Kona Blast, but I went all out XT. If I would have known what I wanted when I bought my bike, I would have bought the one you did or a Dew, Dew plus, Dr. Dew, or Phd.


----------



## hhumbert (May 22, 2007)

Shimano BR-M485 hydraulic discs.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Buyers remorse sucks.

I've been looking at that rig...and it looks solid for the price, I just wish I had some dough laying around to take advantage of the sale at Performance!

If it doesn't work out for you...maybe we can work out a deal....


----------



## hhumbert (May 22, 2007)

The bike came in yesterday and while it'll never replace the Heckler of my heart, it just made the prospect of tooling around the neighborhood a lot more interesting. Very comfortable, looks wicked....just have to give it a good test ride.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Pics and full ride report on the way.....????


----------



## hhumbert (May 22, 2007)

*Pics & quick review...*























The bike rides great- much quicker than I expected given the larger wheels. Clearly no suspension-(ask my shoulders that!)- but on a smoother road, it would be fine. It's set up for racks so I could probably take it on a serious jaunt if I wanted. A Surly LHT it ain't, but I think it would survive any trip I'd be taking in the foreseeable future That cutie in the picture is half of a pair who tend to keep me close to home these days....


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

That bike looks awesome. And that cutie is adorable also.


----------



## like a chump (Aug 9, 2009)

how has this bike been holding up?

im thinking of getting one this week.


----------



## MetaOrbit (Jun 28, 2009)

like a chump said:


> how has this bike been holding up?
> 
> im thinking of getting one this week.


I don't have the geared version but I do have the Sabrosa Single Speed. I've been using it for the past few months as my greenway bike and I love it. The eccentric bottom bracket is a great way to tension the chain (for my application).

I have upgraded the grips to Oury lock-ons, swapped the Promax Discs to Avid BB7s and threw on a pair of Speed Dial 7 levers (they were free, so why not). I think I have it set up just the way I want, though I do have an Alfine hub on order to give IGH a try. No complaints other than the Promax brakes, but the BB7s remedied that problem.


----------



## like a chump (Aug 9, 2009)

sounds good. thanks for the reply.


----------



## nattybohfiend (Jul 16, 2008)

My friend has that bike. He uses it mostly for commuting. You're right that it's a great all-around bike. It can keep up on the road, tackle hills, and most importantly, it can handle all of those bumps in the road. 

Oh yeah, he told me those breaks have come in handy.


----------

